# First build ever!! Iguana enclosure



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

I am new to this forum and thought i would introduce myself and show everyone the progress i have made on my iguana enclosure 

Any feedback would be appreciated as this is the only thing i have ever built in my life!!

I am working a lot at the moment so I am limited to how much i can work on the project. So far i have spent about a month (only a few hours a week)
and i believe its not coming on too bad.


I started by going to wicks and doing a massive wood purchase, while i was there found a brilliant Black and Decker 132 piece set for an amazing £49!!! this has definitely come in handy...


I built the base first and then decided to make another one exactly the same to allow a drawer space underneath which will also allow me to sink the water tub so its flush with the floor.


I then constructed 2 side pieces which i screwed together to form the main frame.




Next i went to B&Q (because they cut plywood for free) and had all of my plywood cut and believe me i needed a lot and that was a joy to try and fit into my car haha.



I installed the interior plywood then back to wicks to buy polystyrene for insulation.




polystyrene all in and then I installed plywood on the outside.




I then let my partner have the joy of staining the whole thing.



Finally i have just put some of the decor i have acquired to see how it will all fit.







I still have a lot to do such as sealing the wood (yacht varnish and fish tank sealant)

Then i will be making the doors and the roof followed by the front for the drawers.
And a lot more decor to buy!!:2thumb:

Any advice on how to install a drain into my water tub to allow for easy water change and clean? thats what i have been having the most difficulty with :devil:

More updates to follow :2thumb: and please any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looks good,

if you want some advice about the proper provision of light to this then please shout.

you are likely to need a Zoo product to achieve wild re-creation in a space of this size

John


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks John,

As i said all advice would be appreciated so what sort of lighting would you suggest to be the best?

sam


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What are the actual sizes? what Igg do you have and length?

john


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

looks nice  gona want to seal it up really well before you add the water area, given iguana claws, you'll have to be careful about the choice of sealant to...may have to go with something like 3M's epoxy fibre glass resin stuff, something that will handle claws without scratching, or all your hard work will be ruined pretty quick

is it for a green iggy? if so....it'll want that whole room to itself by the time its fully grown :whistling2:


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

The dimensions of the actual viv inside space is 6'' X 6'' X 2.5'' and will be for a green iguana although i havent got the iguana yet as i wanted to make sure the enclosure is 100% ready.

That epoxy resin looks fairly difficult to apply? unless i have googled the wrong item?:blush:

would a yacht sealant not be good enough? perhaps i need a bit more help with this project than i thought:whistling2:

Thanks again,

sam


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

realisttt said:


> The dimensions of the actual viv inside space is 6'' X 6'' X 2.5'' and will be for a green iguana although i havent got the iguana yet as i wanted to make sure the enclosure is 100% ready.
> 
> That epoxy resin looks fairly difficult to apply? unless i have googled the wrong item?:blush:
> 
> ...


i don't think yacht varnish would stand up to iggy claws, it would only take one scratch near the water bowl, and water could get into the wood and spread quite quickly

I cant remember the exact one that was recommended for monitor enclosures...i'll try and dig it out and post up again later, but no its not difficult to apply really, and will ensure the enclosure lasts a long time - at the very least its worth applying it around the water area and any areas below the water...higher up you can probably get away with yacht varnish as it would probably dry out quicker (at least you wont get pools of water on the walls...if you see what I mean)

I used a pond paint in monitor enclosure, and then I sealed it up again with polycarbonate twinwall (plastic enclosure inside a wooden enclosure essentially) and a silicone like sealant...water still got into the wood eventually; I wish i'd use the 3M stuff to start with lol


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

I have been doing a bit of reading and cant seem to see what product to use. if you could manage to remember that would be awesome and i underdtand what you mean i dont want to have gone through all this effort and ruin it by not sealing it properly!!
i do appreciate all of your help : victory:

sam


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

realisttt said:


> I have been doing a bit of reading and cant seem to see what product to use. if you could manage to remember that would be awesome and i underdtand what you mean i dont want to have gone through all this effort and ruin it by not sealing it properly!!
> i do appreciate all of your help : victory:
> 
> sam


i'll be able to find it...its in a thread on another forum; will be back online later


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

faster than I thought, the product is actually discontinued, and been replaced with...

00694 Dynatron Fiberglass Resin


(original discontinued product: DISCONTINUED 3M)



unfortunetly as its a different product, I cant vouch for it in terms of VOC's - but as with the original product, i would expect it to require at least 3-4 weeks with the heating on in the enclosure to fully cure and stop out-gassing - something to investigate further i think

the original one had been used in enclosures that lasted at least 13 years by the time of recommendation (2 years ago)


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

For a viv of this size and depth you will need alongside your stat controlled heat source one of our ZooBar fittings

This uses waterproof, flicker free electronics with a pair of high output T5 lamps in a VERY effective reflector. It also has. Hanging set included so that it can be raised and lowered

These are not available in store as they are so powerful. It has been made for and is used in zoos all over the world

I would be happy to sign one off if you want as I have seen the images.

Fit the ZooBar into the hot end so that there is a drop off into shade, a twin 39w is best for a 6' wide viv.

Fire me over a PM for more details

John


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies I will have to have a look in more detail into the epoxy just to guarantee it has no chemicals that are harmful... Thanks for pointing me in the correct direction  

John I will send you over a pm thanks 
Sam


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

realisttt said:


> Thanks for the replies I will have to have a look in more detail into the epoxy just to guarantee it has no chemicals that are harmful... Thanks for pointing me in the correct direction
> 
> John I will send you over a pm thanks
> Sam


they (very tough resins/epoxies and sealants) all have VOC's to one degree or another, its just a matter of giving them enough time to cure


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice little project this :2thumb:

interested to see how you develop the habitat for the iguana(may well be doing one myself)

good luck with the build


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

So the VOC's will evaporate with time? as i have plenty of time(not owning the iggy yet) so thats good!!

Just wondered if anyone had experience with installing a drain into a plastic tub? as its really stumping me?!
surely cant be that hard :blush:haha

sam


----------



## Wheezy (Jan 1, 2015)

I would drill a hole in the tub then use a use a plumbing bulk head, this will create a good seal when glued and has a screw fitment on the end to let you put a hose tap on or a drain tap.


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry its been a while but i have not had too much time ot work on the enclosure recently.


All i have managed to do is drill a few of my vent holes and i have also covered it with 4 coats of yacht varnish.
I am still unsure whether or not to use epoxy resin on the base aswell any ideas?

I have my friend (who is a carpenter) to come and have a look at installing some doors on sunday so will update once they are installed.I would try myself but that is the one thing i don't want messed up :2thumb:

Any ideas on cheapest place to get glass? or i am even considering using sliding shower doors but they seem awfully expensive!!


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Wheezy said:


> I would drill a hole in the tub then use a use a plumbing bulk head, this will create a good seal when glued and has a screw fitment on the end to let you put a hose tap on or a drain tap.



Thanks to your help i also managed to get the drainable water bath to work!!
your a star: victory:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

realisttt said:


> Sorry its been a while but i have not had too much time ot work on the enclosure recently.
> 
> 
> All i have managed to do is drill a few of my vent holes and i have also covered it with 4 coats of yacht varnish.
> ...


not the cheapest, but TGW (expresstoughening.com) produce excellent qualty glass - the cheapest is not really what you want tbh, you want something high quality and strong, definitly needs to be Toughned glass either way; I use TGW for all my vivs, cant recomend them highly enough 

(i suggest getting the edges polished, toughned glass edges are very very sharp)


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the website i have had a look and i am unsure which type of glass to go for as there is a long list?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

realisttt said:


> Thanks for the website i have had a look and i am unsure which type of glass to go for as there is a long list?


Clear Toughned Glass

4mm would probably do, i've smacked a piece of that with a metal mallet and it didnt break (intentionally seeing how much force I'd have to use to break it...but I couldnt even crack it lol) - you can get runners for 4mm glass on ebay pretty cheap


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

CloudForest said:


> Clear Toughned Glass
> 
> 4mm would probably do, i've smacked a piece of that with a metal mallet and it didnt break (intentionally seeing how much force I'd have to use to break it...but I couldnt even crack it lol) - you can get runners for 4mm glass on ebay pretty cheap



Thanks for all your help!!
The problem with putting the glass on runners is that these will be sheets of glass 6ft high and 3.5ft wide so i think its probably better to put them in a hinged wooden frame like an actual door?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

if you are confident the walls can take the weight of the doors on hinges then yeah that would be a good way to do it - i'd want to secure the enclosure against a wall aswell, thats a huge amount of weight to swing out like that; check the weight recomendations of any hinges you choose to


another potential solution, and probably much simpler/cheaper to do, would be to put a beam across the front, and have either 2 sets of sliding doors, top and bottom, or have one set, and the other section just a single piece of glass; 2 sets would probably make access allot easier, but as long as you can reach inside and access everything then 1 will do

you still need to make sure the walls can take the weight resting on the beam of course, but at least it will be half the weight, spread between 2 walls (so essentially the same as 1/4 of the weight in comparison to 2 glass doors)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just to throw it in there. 
My big boy weighs 8kg on a good day, now the best way I can describe this is. 

Imagine a carrier bag with 8 1kg bags of sugar, whacked full force into the glass. 
That is what your looking at in breeding season, when fully mature, and cared for. 

Invest properly, hes gone through glass more times than I care to admit. 
Even knocked the 6mm toughned out but that was more the force of the runner giving away than him going through it, iguanas should not be under-estimated in breeding season.  

I have seen videos of these guys going through windows. :lol2:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah dont want plastic runners with too much play, I wouldnt want to come across a randy 8kg iggy rampaging the hallway after escaping :lol2: ...dealing with hungry cats in the hallway is more than enough of a challange first thing in the morning


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

CloudForest said:


> yeah dont want plastic runners with too much play, I wouldnt want to come across a randy 8kg iggy rampaging the hallway after escaping :lol2: ...dealing with hungry cats in the hallway is more than enough of a challange first thing in the morning


We have cat's too, I have one that moans at nothing, she talks to you, all you ever hear is her meowing, about absaloutely nothing. 
Weird cat. :lol2:


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay i have decided to go with actual doors as opposed to sliding ones. just eliminates possible problems i will also go for the 6mm just to be on the safe side as you said i dont want to be waking up to an angry iggy in my bed!!!:lol2:

I am pretty sure the cage can hold the weight of the doors as with the logs inside weighs nearly 200KG!!!!!however i will also look at attaching it to the wall just to be safe haha.


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

So i went and found a glazier today and got an amazing price for glass!!
2 sheets of 1450mm x 800mm x 6mm toughened glass including delivery......£110:2thumb:
This will be delivered early next week so not long until i have the full frame complete:mf_dribble:
Then just need to go out and buy all of the electronics and the zoobar from ArcadiaJohn!!

Its all getting exciting now, just put some decor in to see how its going to look.

Andy advice on the best thermostat to control both the basking light and a tube heater? was looking at http://www.amazon.co.uk/HabiStat-Digital-Temperature-Thermostat-Timer/dp/B00BDK838W

Just wanted peoples opinions?


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay so the doors are almost complete!!
i just need a few planks of wood to run down the centre and then to attach the bolts, stain and seal!!


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Staining all done, water bath installed and astro turf put down!
I have cut and stained the wood for the lower cupboard just need to add hinges.

Tomorrows agenda; add hinges to lower cupboard, yacht varnish the door frames and roof (1 coat in morning 1 in evening) find some form of attaching the massive logs to the viv.

Anyone have any tips on how to attach the logs to the viv so they are sturdy but also removable for cleaning?? (they are heavy lol) :notworthy:









I have decided to go with a small water bath for now and increase the size as the iguana grows.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good so far,

well done

john





realisttt said:


> Staining all done, water bath installed and astro turf put down!
> I have cut and stained the wood for the lower cupboard just need to add hinges.
> 
> Tomorrows agenda; add hinges to lower cupboard, yacht varnish the door frames and roof (1 coat in morning 1 in evening) find some form of attaching the massive logs to the viv.
> ...


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks john i will be PM'ing you soon about that zoobar if that was still okay?

I am having worries about only using yacht varnish but cant seem to find a better alternative? i have heard epoxy resin? if anyone could point me in the direction of the appropriate brand and where to buy it that would be great?
Or any sealant that is clear?

Thanks,

sam


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

realisttt said:


> Thanks john i will be PM'ing you soon about that zoobar if that was still okay?
> 
> I am having worries about only using yacht varnish but cant seem to find a better alternative? i have heard epoxy resin? if anyone could point me in the direction of the appropriate brand and where to buy it that would be great?
> Or any sealant that is clear?
> ...


i used G4 pond paint on my viv http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1071469-tree-monitor-viv.html


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

ok, yep just PM me, I will explain how you source one

we are in a production cycle right now actually so its good timing

john





realisttt said:


> Thanks john i will be PM'ing you soon about that zoobar if that was still okay?
> 
> I am having worries about only using yacht varnish but cant seem to find a better alternative? i have heard epoxy resin? if anyone could point me in the direction of the appropriate brand and where to buy it that would be great?
> Or any sealant that is clear?
> ...


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

John i have just sent over a PM but there is not anything in my sent box so let me know if you get it:2thumb:

Many thanks, 
sam


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Everything all sealed now.

The roof has been attached and i also managed to secure the logs with some hooks and eyelets so that i can easily remove them for cleaning: victory:


I have installed the 100w halogen basking bulb









And to finish of i have got a brand new microclimate prime 2 and this thing is amazing!!!


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

The basking spot has been running at a constant 93F


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

realisttt said:


> Everything all sealed now.
> 
> The roof has been attached and i also managed to secure the logs with some hooks and eyelets so that i can easily remove them for cleaning: victory:
> 
> ...


the primes are good the 1 bad thinks is there no mac software for them :bash: have on gone on to the evos


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah thats the only issue with the prime i had to take it round my dads to use his computer!!:devil:

the problem with the evo is it cant controll 3 sources and i plan on having 3 so the prime was perect!

sam


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

New zoobar installed today thanks to John at arcadia!! :2thumb:

My apologies for the dirty windows haha


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good 

Remember, it will get brighter and brighter every day for 5-10 days and then settle down, so your not seeing it at its most potent yet :whistling2:

It really will offer our goal of 'wild re-creation' to the evolved needs of the species.

No guess work or 'hit and miss lighting' we can't mess around with these life support systems any longer. We can however use good science and emerging tech as you have shown yo build sustainable and effective homes for life.


John 





realisttt said:


> New zoobar installed today thanks to John at arcadia!! :2thumb:
> 
> My apologies for the dirty windows haha
> 
> ...


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Anybody have any suggestions on the best place to get a tubular heater? the ones for greenhouses but must be waterproof? also any suggestions on what size you think for this enclosure?

Any help appreciated,
sam


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

realisttt said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on the best place to get a tubular heater? the ones for greenhouses but must be waterproof? also any suggestions on what size you think for this enclosure?
> 
> Any help appreciated,
> sam


i just got one off ebay got the 4ft one


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

there is very little I don't buy from ebay these days :no1:

mainly coz I can search for hours and hours, and being a penny pincher, dig out the bargins :lol2:



that said...avoid Chinese mains voltage stuff, keep it British, EU or US


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

realisttt said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on the best place to get a tubular heater? the ones for greenhouses but must be waterproof? also any suggestions on what size you think for this enclosure?
> 
> Any help appreciated,
> sam


Hi looks amazing I want to build a viv for my bearded dragon. 
Is it all done now?


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you very much 
All that if left to do is to order a tubular heater and then its all done. looks like ebay is the right place (thanks for the help)

have been having a play around with the greenery so just a few pics:2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

so inspired by this mate. im currently building but I can't wait for mine to end up like this. just finished the stud work so far, I went for 2400 heigh that will be including the step up and 1800 length 695mm deep. Finding time and arrangements to pick the wood up is putting a delay on the project though! wish I had a van! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

looking good


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

first step done, plywood on it's way! it's huge, that's the igs 4ft x 4ft x 2ft next to it in comparison










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

realisttt said:


> Thank you very much
> All that if left to do is to order a tubular heater and then its all done. looks like ebay is the right place (thanks for the help)
> 
> have been having a play around with the greenery so just a few pics:2thumb:
> ...


This is great! How much did the decor cost u? Like the bambo ?


----------



## kateandnik (Mar 10, 2014)

AMAZING!:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

ck1215 thank you very much i hope you have as much fun building yours as i did mine!! if you have any questions send me over a message and i am more than happy to help:2thumb: yeah fitting it all in my car was hard work!!! van would have been nice haha 

I got a lot of the greenery from dunelm and mill!! they have some cheap stuff in there. I spent around £25 pounds for most of the greenery the rest was bought from the reptile RSPCA in brighton.
The bamboo isnt too bad price either each 6ft piece is £8 from B&Q so i spent around £70 on that but i have loads of small pieces spare.
As for the 4 XXL Java wood pieces i found a cracking deal and got them all for £35 delivered :2thumb:

Thanks for all the great comments just waiting untill the right iggy comes along:flrt:


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

ck1215 any update on your build? dying to see some updates!! :2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got half the internal plywood done it's all bought I'm just having to cut it myself, I sourced mine from a timber merchant so they didn't offer to cut it to size but should be done next week. John sorted me out with the Zoo bar from Arcadia cheers John. also bought some of the artificial carpet and a 4ft tubular heater on Friday. Everything is coming together nicely, need to find a source for the glass.. how did you make the frames for glass doors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

this is it so far










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

also here's my iguana that's going in there.. he has a blue head!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

ck1215 said:


> also here's my iguana that's going in there.. he has a blue head! image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats a nice looking iguana:flrt:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats a stunning iggy you have there!!!:mf_dribble:

The door frames were made using a biscuit jointer as thats all i had available however would be easier with a router... just cut a groove in one side of four pieces of wood and then screw them together with the glass set in the middle.
One thing i will say is measure, measure and measure again haha :lol2:
When measuring take into account the depth of the router if that makes sense?

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

cheers I've not seen one like him with his blue head! 

Yeh I was thinking a router would be the only way to do the groves for the the glass to sit in. I might have to buy a router or see if I can borrow one. I was also thinking of putting on sliders, heavy duty obviously possibly the ones shower doors run on but we will see when I get to that part. I'll keep posting pictures of my progress hopefully it will turn out as good as yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I also had the idea of sealing the inside with pond liner. This way I can introduce some kind of sprinkler system to keep the humidity up. i do have a humidifier already but that just keeps my 4ft x 3ft x 2ft at a constant 50 - 60 % on a timer. I know that 60% works ok to drop to as this is what humidity would be like in the wild dry season in their natural habitat but in wet season we are talking 90%. So will locate the outlet near to or at the basking spots.

I do spray the tank daily but the max humidity I can seem to reach, according to a digital humidity gauge is high 70s. 

Only concern doing this would be that iguana claws are VERY sharp (I do have the battle scars) which could pierce the pond liner but I know that stuff is quite thick. A few pierce holes could be passed off as it wouldn't be holding water. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words!!
i did consider a pond liner however opted to just seal the whole inside, i have a total of 6 layers of yacht varnish which has set like stone!! i then silliconed every edge so i am just praying that the claws wont go through the varnish! if they do then i am just the lucky guy that gets to build another cage as i enjoyed the first so much : victory:

As for humidity dont forget the water bath in this one will be much larger i assume? and therefore will help a lot with humidity and then with a misting system you should have no problem reaching the required humidity:2thumb:

Sam


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

As for the sliding doors i did consider that i just thought that it would be too big a chalenge for myself and you would need a strong system as my doors weighed a total of 60kg : victory:

Any questions just fire away mate and btw yours is looking good : victory:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I do like the yacht varnish as you can have to wood finish on the inside! another option could be to use car vinyl wrap. 

The water dish I have in my 4ft is not much smaller than the one you have put in, I've found that doesn't really raise humidity in larger tanks even with adding a heat Matt underneath. hopefully the mister and spraying will be enough I can aways add two misters! These are all things that I'll be monitoring when it's running and tweak things to suit. 

I can't wait for it to be finished and put my iggy in! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

do you have issues with the enclosure feeling like it's tipping if both doors are open at the same time with them being 60kg? the enclosure so fat weight quite a bit and that's not even all the ply in. just something that came to mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

I have no issues with tipping as all in including the decor my enclosure weighs aproximately 400kg That was a concern but when finally i added the doors it was completely stable.
Even if it does start to feel like it will tip either attach the back to the wall (not ideal as you block the vents) or you can add loads of bricks to the lower compartment to help weigh it down!!

never heard of car vinyl wrap but i do like that i was able too keep a wood effect on the inside.

sam


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Another tip is when installing the vents i cut some drainage tube (70mm wide) and used that on the back of the vent so that no moisture can get into the cavity where the insulation is.
Does that make sense? if not i can try and get a photo of what i mean.

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

400kg quite a bit didn't think it would weigh that much. also have constructed mine so it can be dismantled if ever needs be! 

yeh I get what you mean by using 70mm ducting to protect against water damage within the cavities. that's a good little tip there thanks. it's them little things to consider which will make the life of the enclosure longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Today's progress










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

looking real good now!!:2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

cheers. just bought the yacht varnish, vents, insulation tonight. 

I need to make the door frames which is going to be the most difficult part! I think I'll try to find a joiner or something to router the grooves in some 2 x 2 bits of timber and just pay them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

he looks like a pea inside his tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Update;

Varnish done, Vents in, fake grass in, and water dish! Just doors to go and decor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking great now!! dont forget to sillicon the joints aswell :2thumb:

And man that yacht varnish takes atleast 3 weeks to cpmpletely air out!!

Is the bottom panel not removable so you can use it as storage?

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

yeh the whole thing is siliconed aswell forgot to mention that! 

i know it's dry but It still stinks of varnish! 

I've just put ply on the bottom for now. I think I'm going to do something under there for my reticulated python but for now just a bit of sheet ply fixed on.

Door frames and glass is the next step, I'm still debating to go with sliding doors. I've seen 6ft x 6ft vivs with sliding doors on them platic runners I don't see why that method won't work here. or could divide diagonally instead of horizontally and have 4 sheets of glass on sliders. 

I will keep you posted though 

Cheers

Callum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

yeah i was in the same situation when choosing doors however there is nothing more convenient than being able to open the whole thing rather than just half the enclosure at a time especially when dealing with a 5ft iggy!! haha


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

And i would suggest definately not plastic runners...
The glass panes weigh nealry 20kg each and a little knock from an iggy could pop the glass straight out! Also that would be difficult to open a 20kg door everytime? Just some things to ponder over when deciding :2thumb:

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the way you've done yours and yeh opening like doors would be easier for access and cleaning etc! 

Have you found an iguana yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

not yet i am waiting for the right one to come along, plus im away for a few weeks so i am waiting till i get back : victory:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

You'll love it they are funny creatures! real personalities!

Will you be going straight for an adult or sub adult? 

Possibly look at a rescue one! 

Where did you buy the thick Bamboo canes from and how much were they? Can't seem to find any reasonable priced XL Diameter bamboo online 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

I will be looking for juvenile/sub adult. yes i can not wait :2thumb:
And i am definately looking at rehoming.
the bamboo came from B&Q and cost £8.41 for 6ft pole

Gardman Natural Bamboo Landscape Pole (L)1.80m (W)60mm | Departments | DIY at B&Q


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

You'll be giving one a nice home with your set up! 

cheers I'll have a look over BnQ at the weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bamboo in, let him have another roam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

nice work does he tend to slip on the bamboo as that is something i was worrying about?

And where did you get your tubular heater?

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had them just resting like the pictures show and let him have a climb and he managed to climb them at roughly a 45 degree angle.. any steeper Id imagine he'd struggle a bit but I'm sure after a bit of wear and tear from the claws they'd be fine for them. 
I'm not to concerned as the bamboo sits horizontally. I'll probably add java wood like you but if I add more bamboo I might roughen it up myself. 

To be fair, a little extra work climbing whilst exploring is only going to make him a stronger iguana

Also,

A 5ft fall from the highest bamboo point in the tank isn't going to hurt him I believe in the wild they regularly jump out of trees to avoid their main predictor Eagles. I'm sure I've read they regularly jump/fall out of 50ft trees and are not hurt... also I watched a documentary on them and one dives from a 250ft tree in to a river.. Impressive! 

Anyway, the tubular heater I bought off eBay, not sure how to forward you the listing but I've copied and pasted the sellers contact details. It was £28 with delivery. Still need to see of this alone can hold an ambient temperature but can't test at the minute due to the windows not done. 
As someone said in previous comments make sure they are manufactured in UK. 

Tubular Heater Contact info: Contact CAPRICORN ELECTRICAL on 0121 248 1122 if you have any questions or queries













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

What a wondeful iggy you have:flrt:

I will be straight on ebay to have a look when i get back from my travels then...
if you have done the windows by then i would love to know how it deals with providing ambient:2thumb:

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks! but he's not the tamest I must admit. He doesn't like hands.. if I cover my hands with a sleeve or glove he will step right on or won't run. Guessing he had a traumatic time when young with someone's hands before I bought him. 

I'll let you know the temps when it's up and running. 

I'm also putting the glass on sliders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

just got back from my travels and wondered if you had any updates like temperature readings and things?

many thanks, 
sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

ahh nice I'm 29 days till Mexico need this thing complete as he won't be getting any free roaming for two week! Get to see the wild iggys in their natural habitat over there  

The doors will be done tomorrow fingers crossed! I've went for clear perspex on hinged doors. Everything was bought today just needs constructed! If the iguana scratches perspex overtime I can easily replace.

I've bought the new Microclimate Evo digital thermostat which is due to arrive tomorrow! I need to buy a bulb for basking spot then I'll plug everything in and monitor some temperatures and update you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you very much by the sound of it i am sure it will be done before you live la vida loca in mexico :lol2:

would be great to see them naturally!!!

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've visited the same place before. They weren't the green iguana, not 100% sure but possibly marine, spiny tailed or rock but this is what made me want one! Seeing any reptiles in the wild always a treat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

great build well done just wondering what humidty systems are you using


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a fogger and use spray bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

cool cheers


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

Right!! Update time...

I've just put the doors on tonight. I think everything is done apart from needing to put a vertical beam where the two doors meet. Also locks and tubular heater guard and a bulb for basking spot.

I'm currently running the tubular heat and watched it warm up. It is holding a nice ambient temperature of 27 degrees Celsius which will be ran through the day and will drop to around 24 on a night. 

Once I ad a bulb for the basking spot this is only going to increase ambient temps so I'm happy that the tubular heater can hold the ambient temps for this size tank! it is a 240 watt tubular heater. 

I've attached some pics of the finished product, hope you like.

I will post some more once he's in. 


I also bought some fake plants off eBay which are due to arrive on 6th August.. I didn't realise I was buying from china... my bad! 

Anyway here's some pictures




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

looking great man!!!

good to hear that the ambients are keeping well:2thumb:

did you do anything to sterilise the logs or will they be alright?

also i notice the zoobar seems smaller than mine is it the 36'' version?

congratulations on how its coming on : victory:

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

no they were just pieces of wood that were lying about in my fields! me and Salazar slytherin came to the conclusion if it looks ok it's probably ok. I sprayed them with some mite off and checked them over. 

I'm looks around 36".. to be honest I didn't measure it, I just asked ArcadiaJohn if he would sort me it out with one for this tank and just revived this one and fitted it! What size is yours? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

ZooBar is commonly available in 39w 34" and 54w 46"

however we can make 24w 22" if needed

john


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ mines the 39w one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

well I'm officially complete! Iguana is in his new home and is very happy! 

You may notice that there is no guard on the tubular heater, don't worry it's not currently on. I'm running a 250watt ceramic up at his basking spot which is holding a 32 degree basking temp and around 25 degrees ambient which is a bit under what I want but will do for a few days. I've got a heater guard on it's way but this is sufficient as a temporary solution. The ceramic will also be removed and have a 150 watt bulb for basking. 

May possibly keep the ceramic in for winter months but will I'll see when it comes to that! 

Thanks for the help along the way!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad to see its all come on nicely!!

What mister are you using? and are you having any trouble with humidity?
Will be interesting to see how the viv will hold it : victory:

Whats that white box on the top left door?

One last question...
i am on my way tomorrow to look at a pair of axanthics i have found and before i went i was just wondering why the reptile shop would be selling them as a pair? as every other source has told be never to house 2 together?
any help appreciated.

once again nice work :2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

just bought two hibiscus trees today which I've also put in the tank which he can graze on! 

The white thing in top left hand corner is humidifier. it's on a timer which is focus on the basking area. humidity at the moment is 56% I sprayed it around 12 o'clock. I will spray the tank around 3 times a day. 

Axanthics are the blue ones. If your buying these from a pet shop I'd imagine these to be way over priced, well they are up my way. 

I'm not sure why these would be pair probably because they a young which I've seen done before! Also some people have success with two iggys living together Male and female or 2 females. it can be done but I would imagine they grow up together or male/female or female/female or you can introduce them later on but adding iguana to existing enclose with one already is in has some territorial issues.

Don't house two males. All I can say is our tank size is not big enough for 2 adult iguanas. If they a young or juveniles and you want two. Be 100% sure of their sex, which you cannot visually determine at a young age, so if you end up with two males they will probably need separated in the future. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats good news about the humidity : victory:

Yeah i will have to be cautious with the 2 iggys and will probably opt for just one was just curios thats all.

Do you have photos of the 2 trees? that would be great 

sam


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

yeh if I was you I'd just go for the one iguana. 

Here is a picture with the two trees in. I think I will probably move them or get some kind of hanging basket to put them in! they also don't have hibiscus flowers on yet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

they are cool, where did you get them form and will they survive in the conditions?:2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just bought them from local garden store. Im hoping the will survive, it has artificial UVB lights to act as the sun and I will water them daily. They originate in tropical warm temperatures. 

hopefully I'll have some nice hibiscus flowers and larger plants for the iguana to graze on aswell as his normal diet. 

they will add more decor untill he chews it to bits. 

If they work well I'll possibly look at adding some other kinds of eatable plants for him a and remove the fake stuff 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think the Hibiscus will thrive in there. They get big and really need to be outdoors.


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll leave them in and see how they do. trail and error! I've read they can't survive out doors in our winter temperatures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ck1215 said:


> I'll leave them in and see how they do. trail and error! I've read they can't survive out doors in our winter temperatures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol2: don't know who told you that! They can reach 15' and flower prolifically.


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll just leave them in anyway. The iguana will graze on them if they die I'll take then out or get too big I'll take them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

So i have been out today and have found the iguana i have spent so long looking for.
He is a baby axanthic iguana approximately 2 month old so still tiny.

So i have taken some advice on board and have set up a temporary smaller enclosure just untill He/She is slightly bigger and then will be moved to the large enclosure.

Tomorrow i will go out and buy a new 3ft t5 unit for the smaller tank as i dont believe the current t8 will be enough? or does anyone think the current t8 will be okay? any suggestions arcadia john?

i will be picking up little joey :flrt: tomorrow and will follow up with some photos :2thumb:

sam


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Also does anyone have any suggestions on how to create the night time temp drop? in the big enclosure i have the microclimate prime 2 so its not an issue but in the smaller enclosure i only have a habistat dimming stat?

any help appreciated : victory:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

ah I bet it tiny will get lost in your tank you've built! how much did he/she set you back? ££

About the temporary set up... you could always avoid setting one up and just add a lot more branches, foliage, hiding places etc and put the little guy straight in there! I know people say a smaller enclosure at first they feel safer but if you have all your temperatures/ humidity correct and plenty places for it to hide and feel secure if it feels threatened I'm sure it would do fine... 

It's going back to argument of what people do for them in captivity rather than trying to achieve their natural habitat! In wild they have forests to deal with and the added stress of predators and do just fine. 

I did go for the small to medium to large way but If I had had a enclosure like yours to begin with I would of opted for the method I've said above! Your enclosure is too nice to not! Just don't go in grabbing him, just do the cleaning, feeding, spraying and watch the little guy acclimate to you! 

However if you still feel you want to have a small enclosure, I ran the Iguana light 5.0 T8 (recommended by GreenIgsociety) for first 6moths of having him and did just fine. 

Hope this helps! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you very much i think i will opt for the smaller enclosure as i think it will take a lot longer for him/her to get accustomed to me in the large one simply because of space. and there is always the worry of them finding food and water and things like that. I understand that in the wild they have these things to deal with however statistically alot more iguanas see maturity in captivity than do in the wild (obviously predators doesnt help)i do appreciate your help and will update everything tomorrow i am just so excited now!!

how is your fella doing in the new cage? loving it i guess :2thumb:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

it's your decision at the end of the day sure you seem you will do the best for the iguana at no expense spared! 

I think he enjoying it although it's new to him. When the lights go off he's asleep straight away so I'm guessing he feels safe and not stressed at the new environment! 

He's head bobbing a lot more not just the normal hello I know your there. There's a mixture of bobs going on but I'm guessing its him saying "i know your there and this is now my new territory". Again I'll avoid any contact with him apart from the cleaning feeding and spraying until he's fully acclimated with it but he seems to be happy enough. 

Carpet python has now inherited Tucos (iguana) old tank tonight so he's winning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, well,done 

The choice of lamp is totally dependant on the size of viv and species to be kept and NEVER on the picture on a lamp.

It is VERY unlikely that a 5% T8 lamp will ever provide for an igg evolved needs, they simply do not have the power/index output at a safe distance.

We look to the wild and mimic that, that is where perfect reptile keeping takes it's clues from. If a species has an evolved need then we provide for that. In the case of the green igg in the normal colour we are looking at an animal that actively basks for long periods in direct sunlight in indexes around 7-9 which is huge. To get that from a 5 or even 6% T8 even with a reflector the animal would need to be 5-6" away from the lamp! which is far too close.

So we match heat and light with access to a drop off into cool and shade and allow the animal to achieve the level that it needs as it needs it via self-regulation.

What size viv is it and how will it be decorated, I can then work out the wild re-creation that is needed

John 




realisttt said:


> So i have been out today and have found the iguana i have spent so long looking for.
> He is a baby axanthic iguana approximately 2 month old so still tiny.
> 
> So i have taken some advice on board and have set up a temporary smaller enclosure just untill He/She is slightly bigger and then will be moved to the large enclosure.
> ...


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

the current viv while Joey is still tiny is 4 x 2 x 2 (only temporary until slightly bigger for large viv) and is decorated with loads of branches and foliage.
I got advised down at reptiles plus that a 12% t8 with a reflector should provide enough?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I agree with that, in. That size viv

John




realisttt said:


> the current viv while Joey is still tiny is 4 x 2 x 2 (only temporary until slightly bigger for large viv) and is decorated with loads of branches and foliage.
> I got advised down at reptiles plus that a 12% t8 with a reflector should provide enough?


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

let us seem him then  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is the "not so mighty" Joey :flrt:

He is settling in okay the only issue is he is not eating yet and i still havent seen him touch his water but he has pood which is a good sign?


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

how small! 

He may just be acclimating to new environment! just put his food put for him everyday he should eat it eventually! I've had my Iguana coming 2 years and never seen him drink from his water. It's merely there for him to poo in! when I spray him he drinks the water like that! same as if we were to drink the shower water! if you worried he's de hydrated when you give him food give that a spray! or I've seen people put the iguanas favourite treat in shallow water and will eat that! 

I wouldn't worry yet though, if it's alert and looks healthy it probably is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realisttt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well thats a relief!!
Joey is definately alert and looks healthy as far as i can tell.
i have been putting fresh food everyday as expected and will just wait and see i guess.
He has taken to chilling out ontop of the reflector for his uvb which is strange?
and definately gives me a shock everytime i open the viv as it opens from the top:lol2:


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm guessing he sees that as a nice place to hide sure he will come out more in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

